# Step 7 für Pocket PC



## Jochen Kühner (30 September 2004)

Gibt es eine Version mit dem man Step 7 Projkte unter PocketPC bearbeiten kann??


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2004)

Morgen,



genau danach suche ich auch!
Schon fündig geworden?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Ralle (19 Oktober 2004)

Ich hab letztens mal versucht meinen PC (XP SP2) vom PDA aus remote zu übernehmen, bis zur Anmeldung ging es (via Adhoc-WLAN), aber dann blieb der Bildschirm des PDA schwarz. Irgendwas läuft da auf dem Laptop noch nicht korrekt. Wenn es dann funtioniert, kann man Step7 damit komlett bedienen, ich denke da an VAT, alles Andere wäre wohl kaum noch gut zu übersehen auf dem kleinen Bildschirm.


----------



## Andreas (20 Oktober 2004)

Moin,

hört sich gut an.
Ich hatte aber eher an ein richtiges "Step7 Lite" gedacht...

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## kpeter (21 Oktober 2004)

Morgen allerseits

und ich möchte ein teil das ich am palm programmieren kann  :wink: 

mf

peter


----------



## myozze (22 Oktober 2004)

*aufm handy?*

Servus,

gibt's STEP7 nicht auch als java-programm fürs Siemens-Handy?  :wink: 

Im Ernst: Sei froh, wenn dieser Dinosaurier STEP7 am PC einigermassen vernünftig läuft.

Grüssle
Andi


----------

